# Recommend me a drying towel



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

As above really, been using this one: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Blue_Drying_Towel_1.html

On the look out for another as I think this needs replaced.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The yellow Kent ones are first class (same as the Monza ones). I bought one to try it out and was very impressed. Absorbs well and I like the silk edging, couple that with the prce makes them unbeatable.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> The yellow Kent ones are first class (same as the Monza ones). I bought one to try it out and was very impressed. Absorbs well and I like the silk edging, couple that with the prce makes them unbeatable.


Interesting that sounds like its worth a punt, where I can I pick one up?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I take it you are blaming the jazz on your towel then? I use that very plush towel that pb do, i think serious performance have a similar one, seems to work fine on the civic:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

stangalang said:


> I take it you are blaming the jazz on your towel then? I use that very plush towel that pb do, i think serious performance have a similar one, seems to work fine on the civic:thumb:


It's a bit of both really, I'll eliminate all possibilities, plus I may aswell treat myself at the same time. I'll have a keek at that one.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Interesting that sounds like its worth a punt, where I can I pick one up?


Kent Car Care Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

(4 left at that price)


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Uber's are the nutts.
Ive started using these for onr jobs and maintenance washes after correction type work, really soft and dont need wringing out once.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Kent Car Care Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> (4 left at that price)


Excellent. I've got 20 quids worth of nectar points I can spend on Amazon so I'll give that a punt. Also same seller does a twin pack at 9.99!!!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I wish I'd spotted that


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I wish I'd spotted that


Its the Scot in me!

I'll also need to look into these ubers


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

These nectar points are a carry on I'll just buy em with card lol.

And it looks like Amazon is crashing out on me. Meh try again later.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Spoony said:


> These nectar points are a carry on I'll just buy em with card lol.
> 
> And it looks like Amazon is crashing out on me. Meh try again later.


Fine my end, when you wash them for the first time, wash them on their own as the colour runs like an olympic sprinter, so will turn anything else a shade of yellow/green.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've managed to place an order through the iPhone but my laptop wasn't playing the game. Bargain at 9.95 for 2. They plenty big enough?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

As big as an MD.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> As big as an MD.


Smashin' that'll do me.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Try theses -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x-Monza-Larg...arParts_SM&hash=item518f449691#ht_2844wt_1137

Wicked towel and great value:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

They're exactly the same :wall:

(better price though if you need 4)


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

*Towels*

Don't bother with CG Wooly Mammoth :devil:


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

I use this and its superb!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

scottbt said:


> Uber's are the nutts.
> Ive started using these for onr jobs and maintenance washes after correction type work, really soft and dont need wringing out once.


Hi Scott,

Do you have a link to the Ubers please?
(just want to make sure I'm looking at the right ones....)

Many Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Do you have a link to the Ubers please?
> (just want to make sure I'm looking at the right ones....)
> ...


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html

(SP do an XL version too) if you have a look on the other traders sites Clive, you'll notice they sell the same one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

HairyMonster said:


> Don't bother with CG Wooly Mammoth :devil:


not used that one myself, whats bad about it?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> They're exactly the same :wall:
> 
> (better price though if you need 4)


All sold I think ??How do they compare to the Miracle dryer ???


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm usually a fan of Sonus Der Wunder towels but needed another so chucked this in on my last order -

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...-huge-39-fluffy-39-drying-towel/prod_634.html

The CleanYourCar Huge 'Fluffy' Drying Towel. Very very impressed with it.

Only downside is that it dyed the Megs Water Magnet and Wash Mitt I put into the machine with it.  Otherwise, it's superb at doing it's job.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm usually a fan of Sonus Der Wunder towels but needed another so chucked this in on my last order -
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...-huge-39-fluffy-39-drying-towel/prod_634.html
> 
> ...


thats the one that he is looking to replace


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Excellent. I've got 20 quids worth of nectar points I can spend on Amazon so I'll give that a punt. Also same seller does a twin pack at 9.99!!!


Just put an order in, they look good, thanks for the tip about washing on their own, my wife would have gone ballistic:doublesho


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Bought this one after trying several other top brands, all microfibre type and now would not go back, this is superb and easily dries the water thats left after sheeting off.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/huge-38-x-28-microfibre-drying-towel/prod_154.html

Kev


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Bought this one after trying several other top brands, all microfibre type and now would not go back, this is superb and easily dries the water thats left after sheeting off.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/huge-38-x-28-microfibre-drying-towel/prod_154.html
> 
> Kev


strange.... ive got one of then and really didnt like it.


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

cg orange towel or miricle dryer from cg they are great drying towels!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You know personally I've never got on with waffle weaves.

The CG ones I've felt aren't soft enough after a couple of washes


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Spoony said:


> You know personally I've never got on with waffle weaves.
> 
> The CG ones I've felt aren't soft enough after a couple of washes


I kind of went off waffle weaves, but I tried a Cobra Guzzler Supreme and these a top notch. For a Waffle Weave they're very soft and have just about the right level of absorbancy for warm days.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

fethead said:


> Try theses -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x-Monza-Larg...arParts_SM&hash=item518f449691#ht_2844wt_1137
> 
> Wicked towel and great value:thumb:


Do these pat dry OK or do you need to wipe?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

All I'll say is, they're as close to a one pass towel that your ever going to get :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had no issues with the big Fluffy Blue one (Red piping) from Autobrite, he's doing 3 for £16 at the moment too - Seems good to me!


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html
> 
> (SP do an XL version too) if you have a look on the other traders sites Clive, you'll notice they sell the same one


After trying many drying towel's this is the only one I use now :thumb:

Also bear in mind I have a Honda :driver: with the softest paint ever :buffer:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Quick update here, used the Kent towel today I am seriously impressed. Picks up water with ease. Great towel for the money.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Great towel :thumb:

Glad I didn't recommend a duffer


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Kent Car Care Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> (4 left at that price)


Bought one last week from my local auto factors, £3.99, after trying it, there brill' must go back to get some more


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

GeeBee said:


> Bought one last week from my local auto factors, £3.99, after trying it, there brill' must go back to get some more


Which ones that?

At that price it's well worth the spin over.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Go for the autobrite deluxe fluffy towels 3 for £16 BARGAIN!!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Go for the autobrite deluxe fluffy towels 3 for £16 BARGAIN!!!


Got one of those, not performing great after just a few months


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm currently using a Dodo Juice Supernatural Drying Towel - seems good enough to me...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

+1 for the ubers and xl ubers.
The only problem with large drying towels is the lower sections of the vehicle, part of them tend to fall onto the ground, no matter how you hold it. But that is why I have around 20 drying towels. one for every occasion ..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

qstix said:


> +1 for the ubers and xl ubers.
> The only problem with large drying towels is the lower sections of the vehicle, part of them tend to fall onto the ground, no matter how you hold it. But that is why I have around 20 drying towels. one for every occasion ..


tried folding it into quarters?....


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Which ones that?
> 
> At that price it's well worth the spin over.


Shirley Auto Spares on the Stratford Road, I'm going back in the week to pick up some more


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

megs water magnet towel used for first time today great towel hughly recommend


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

O.C.D said:


> megs water magnet towel used for first time today great towel hughly recommend


until it goes stiff after a few washes...


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Poundland black microfibre - a large deep pile MF cloth (not as big as a designated drying towel) and it costs £1!!! BARGAIN!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

GeeBee said:


> Shirley Auto Spares on the Stratford Road, I'm going back in the week to pick up some more


They've got an ebay store with a few Kent goodies, just no drying towels


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Got my kent drying towel off amazon for a fiver inc. delivery.


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

towels overall will go dry after been washed with washing powder after a few times i plan on using liquid detergent hopefully this will overcome the problem


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

O.C.D said:


> towels overall will go dry after been washed with washing powder after a few times i plan on using liquid detergent hopefully this will overcome the problem


That's a good point I think I'll get me some liquid detergent later.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I use fairy non bio with a dash of fairy liquid, they seem to come out great for me..


----------

